
Introducing the BAIR Blog - wgyn
http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/06/20/welcome/
======
dwenzek
The inaugural post is worth reading:
[http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/06/20/learning-to-
reason-...](http://bair.berkeley.edu/blog/2017/06/20/learning-to-reason-with-
neural-module-networks/)

It explores a combination of neural networks and structured parsing to solve
challenges at the intersection of vision and natural language processing.

